# Testing sound decoders on prog. track?



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK...I have a technical problem...my Digitrax equipped layout and my programming setup are in different rooms (space limitations).What I find most annoying is that every time I tinker with a CV,I have to remove the loco from the prog. track and go to the other room to test it.Is there a way to test sound changes on the prog.track with a Decoder Pro/PR3/PTB100 setup?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Put a DPDT switch on the Prog track to switch it from the Main track power output to the Prog track output of the controller.
Do this with a siding of your layout. Then you can drive the loco onto the siding, switch the siding to Programming, then switch back to Main to test.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Simple answer...Sorry...NO won't work.
Any chance you could run a cat 5 cable from the command station /run track to the PR3/programing track? that would give you 6 wires for the loco net and 2 wires for power.
Yes I know not very big of wires but they will work for short limited tests!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I know about this option.My problem is that it's not practical for me to move the computer set-up (furniture,etc) where the layout is and I need the computer to use Decoder Pro.I'll have to think of something else...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just thouht of this...I have an older computer setup (P2) sitting idle in the basement that I could install within the layout base provided it can run Decoder Pro...I'll check on this....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JMRI will run on the simplest of computers it does not require much of anything.
The plus is you will be able to program and run your engine right from the same computer.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Simple answer...Sorry...NO won't work.
> Any chance you could run a cat 5 cable from the command station /run track to the PR3/programing track? that would give you 6 wires for the loco net and 2 wires for power.
> Yes I know not very big of wires but they will work for short limited tests!


well Sean thats not entirely correct, if the OP has a digitrax equipped system, and decoders with sound (all Digitrax) then yea they could...

heres why, the PR3 is designed to not only let you more or less control your trains via computer (have yet to figure that out) but you can also use it to "load" "new" sounds onto your trains and test those new sounds, also it states you can edit other CV values (don't recommend this honestly unless you know what your doing). I assume the OP is just wanting to test sound changes on the prog track which the PR3 from digitrax should allow this, I have already messed with it and it seemes to do just that, sadly I don't have a digitrax engine with sound to really test this thing out so I can't say for sure....


*WARNING:* do *NOT* and I stress this try to use the PR3 with another non digitrax engine with sound (IE Bachmann) for sound loading as that may result in damage to either to loco, PR3 or the onboard sound chip/decoder...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have no Digitrax sound decoders.The three sound locos I have in running condition and the two upcoming ones...all Tsunami's.Finally,I'll use the DPDT switch solution...I'll have the DCS200 installed temporarily next to the computer and in the meanwhile run the layout with my older generation (8 functions) DCS100.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

New Berlin RR,
I have a little insight and know what he's running!
All sound decoder rules are not the same!

Brakeman Jake, 
When you set up the JMRI you can use the throttle function in JMRI to test the loco out and get access to all the available functions of the decoders.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

After re reading your post I've come to notice a few things.
You are under the false impression that the PR3 is a command station, it is Not! There is no power output capabilities to the PR3! You can program sound and test sounds on a digitrax decoder, but not CV values or motor controls. Yes it only works on digitrax sound decoders.
You don't recommend using it to program CV's??? 
Why wouldn't you use it to program CV's???
It totally gives you a visual of what you are doing!
It takes the blind programming out of it, you not only can write you can also read and find out what the values of the CV's are already programmed to!
You can save all the values to later copy, reprogram or alter.

You can't program a non programmable sound decoder, you won't do any damage or mess anything up it doesn't work that way!
There is no way for the engine to mess up the PR3 either!
I've been working with the PR3 and JMRI for years and have never had a problem!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I love programming with Decoder Pro and definitely will keep using it.My problem is physical space...I can't have the computer in the same room as the layout,so I was wondering if there was a way to test the lights and sound effects on the prog.track.I don't care for the motor.
In a near future,I'll be tinkering with equalizer,reverb,etc...and going back and forth from prog.track to layout may be dozens of times would really be a pain in....So I'll set my DCS200 next to the computer and use a DPDT as suggested.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

All set!...six foot prog/test track in the computer room with Decoder Pro and DCS200 separated with DPDT.Decoders expected any day now...what a thrill it'll be.I'm as excited as a kid...I just love tinkering sound decoders...been bitten badly.


----------

